# Article on nicotine



## mrh (13/7/20)

This may have been posted already, but here it is anyway: https://www.forbes.com/sites/sallysatel/2015/06/19/nicotine-can-save-lives/#36a593a76f43

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 7


----------



## LeislB (13/7/20)

A very good read, thank you for posting!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (13/7/20)

If only the blinkered powers that be would sometimes move their heads from side to side instead of the tunnel vision they focus on and accept that their way cannot be the only way, or the right way, it’s going to be an uphill route all the way. This applies in more areas than we may think.

No person knows everything, and it is only if you have varying and preferably opposing views, and then sit down as learned specialists/members/contributors and debate not from a personal preference point, but from a societal and scientific beneficial point to get all the facts that make sense, arrive at a consensus point, it doesn’t mean it has to be perfect, and then get that to the wider audience, that things will change for the better.

But certain groups are so blinded by their mindless and illogical ideology and unwillingness to even contemplate that they may be wrong, that they shy away, disregard and are unwilling to even contemplate something else, and ignore the obvious that is starting them in the face. We need open minds, that look at everything objectively and act in the best interest. This is done for medicine, some of which have horrific side effects, but is marketed and used because it is used as a tool to defeat something 1000 times worse, why not the same for nicotine and vaping?

I know some doctors may want to crucify me, hope not, but the medical proviso “first do no harm” should also be interpreted to mean that if you cannot mitigate the risk 100%, and I think 100% of the time you can’t, nothing is ever 100% safe, then seek the alternative that does the least damage, and I think most do think so, and use that to mitigate to the biggest extent. And support that alternative, even if others ridicule it or don’t agree, a lot more are, and don’t let those that twist the truth or lie outright get away with it.

Let’s hope that the ignorance we see and hear about today doesn’t end up in the history books as one of the biggest mistakes of mankind ever because of hardheadedness and selfishness.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5


----------



## LeislB (13/7/20)

I totally agree! Unfortunately people don't like to be wrong and more than that will not admit that they could be wrong. Some people just need a slap upside the head

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/7/20)

Room Fogger said:


> No person knows everything

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------

